# Pure Luxe swatches



## SarahStarlight (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I bought some samples from pureluxe and i thought that i would share them with everyone, i cant wait to order more!

YouTube - Pure luxe Swatches! :]


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm quite sure I saw this thread but right now I just can't find so please if there is one just merge it to previous thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Click for bigger image.


----------



## bevinn (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Pureluxecosmetic swatches video*


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 5, 2009)

first row: sultry, peek a boo, saphire, rapture
second row: solitude, vanilla, susan, indigo, carousel
third row: inspiration, innocent, cashmere, ametyst, pink pearls, twilight







first row - orange sorbet, tigers eye, ballerina, chocolate
second row - romance, olive you, luminous


----------



## Jangsara (Oct 5, 2009)

No base added.

Pure Luxe Grape:​ 










Pure Luxe Pandora: 





​ 


​ 


Pure Luxe Tart:​ 



​ 


​ 

Pure Luxe Tangarine: 




​


----------



## Jangsara (Nov 5, 2009)

First there is Apocalypse, which is matte orange that glows in UV-light (which I don't unfortunately have). It feels soft, but is maybe a bit powderish:


​
Then Apparition, which glows in dark. Sadly, the quality is bad. I feels and acts just like flour. But it glows in the dark REALLY nicely. I think I have to try and foil it or something:


​
Here's (bad quality) pics of it in the dark:






​
Then Chocolate Oranges. It's nice:


​
Forest. Pretty green shade, quite similar to PureLuxe pandora, but maybe this is a bit more blueish:


​
Jaded. Yet another pretty green with hint of gold. This one is quite light one:



J​
Jazzy. This is similar to MAC Cornflower, but this is more bluer that Cornflower:


​

Kisses in the Dark. This is bit weird color, really hard to describe. It's greenish grey with gold shimmer, but it still manages to be also a bit blueish:​

​

Metallic. It's pretty! It's really metallic orange shade, really pretty:


​
Molten. This is A M A Z I N G. I love it. It looks deep red in the jar, but it's actually more brown and rusty looking on the lid. This is amazing indeed:​

​
OMG. Yeah. Omg. It's red. It's awesome. Really stunning red:​

​
Ouch. I thought that this would be red, bit this is really really PINK. Like HOT PINK:​

​
Sour Apple. Light green with gold shimmer:​

​
Sultry. Pretty shimmery gray: ​

​

And the Flash cubes, Glow Away that also glows in the dark (and looks like sugar) and High Society:​

​
And here's swatches of them all (click to enlargen) :


​


----------

